# 4gb of ram xp only recognizes 3gb!



## DukeNukem3D (Apr 28, 2007)

please help i just got 4gb of ram xp only recognizes 3gb i have been trying to figure this out i have nforce4 550 mother board i updated the driver for it and the board dose recognize all the ram. pleas help i dont know even ware to start.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Windows XP will NOT recognize 4gb's of ram. Not unless your running the 64bit edition. It's a well known issue. Do a search for 'windows xp 4gb's'.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not only that but in XP, normal applications will not actually be able to use that much RAM.
Little (if any) benefit is seen over 1 GB.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, XP will use 4gigs of RAM, but at least one gig is reserved for the kernel, whether it needs it or not. Here's a reference and some instructions for the proper configuration. Follow the link for the full article.

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/PAEmem.mspx"]Operating systems based on Microsoft Windows NT technologies have always provided applications with a flat 32-bit virtual address space that describes 4 gigabytes (GB) of virtual memory. The address space is usually split so that 2 GB of address space is directly accessible to the application and the other 2 GB is only accessible to the Windows executive software.

The 32-bit versions of the Windows 2000 Advanced Server and Windows NT Server 4.0, Enterprise Edition, operating systems were the first versions of Windows to provide applications with a 3-GB flat virtual address space, with the kernel and executive components using only 1 GB. In response to customer requests, Microsoft has expanded the availability of this support to the 32-bit version of Windows XP Professional and all 32-bit versions of Windows Server 2003.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------

